# Help Me Please



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi

I just completed this tank and it has since been a week. I can see big bubbles not from the plants but I supposed it is from the soil substrate rising to the surface. The water turns abit brown, there is no sign of growth from the tennelus and moss. By taking a closer look at the tank, you will notice a "smoke-like" tingy in the water:frusty:. Three snails were transferred into this tank and they are still surviving. Water tested to contain no NO2 and NO3. I have not change the water since it was set up. What is wrong? and how should I proceed from here? Please kindly advise.

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Your tank is a newly set up tank and since you make no mention of any "dosing," the plants wouldn't be growing because they have no nutrients to support any growth. Plants need light, CO2 and nutrients to grow and since your tank is basically just "water in a box" you'll have to address the plants's needs before getting growth. Dennis, what kind of lights do you have on the tank and do you apply CO2?


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Dennis:

There is nothing wrong with your tank, at least not necessarily. I often get bubbles coming up from the substrate when I set up a new NPT, especially if I use a soil with lots of organic matter. Just give it time to settle down; there's quite a bit of chaos going on in newly submerged soil. For the cloudiness, I would just do a large (80%) water change, being real careful not to disturb the substrate. You do not need to dose your tank or add CO2 as the soil contains all the nutrients your plants need.

The one comment I would make is that you need more plants and more variety of plants. The general rule for setting up an NPT is to fill it as much as possible with as many different plants as you can get your hands on.

NPTs take time and patience to get going and you shouldn't expect to see too much plant growth in the first week. Give it a month and see how the plants are doing and in the mean time add more, especially floaters like duckweed, salivinia or water lettuce. In my experience these are a MUST for any newly set up NPT.

Good luck and keep us posted!

-ricardo


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi

Ricardo - Thanks for the advise, I will do so and update accordingly.

Avi - I am setting this tank up the 'Diana Walstad' way, hence the traditional CO2 injection, liquid fert dosing etc do not apply here. Thank you for your reply.

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi, the bubbles are hidrogen sulphide. It is toxic but only affects is there a lot. If you have a lot not put live animals. It is simple. the organic matter of the soil is being processing by bacteria and this toxic gas is a waste of that. As the soil end this not bubble apearrs, also heavy rootsplants stop this by pumping oxigen in soil. If you dont use filter or pump, you need w/c, I recomend a pump or filter that a w/c because the filter helps to the cycling, mix water and oxigen to provide oxigen to bacteria and this help in overall health. Also a lot of plants make this too. fast growing stem plants and Echinodorus in high ligh helps a lot. The normal echinodorus like amzonicus is good because its heavy roots do good in soil. 
Your grass tipe plants helps too but with new soil in substrate the fine roots dont helps a lot like a Echinodorus big plant. When the soil is mature like 1 month or two the grass like plants can uptake more nutrients and grow rapidly. just put a filter or pump and more plants.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Woodstock said:


> Hi
> 
> I just completed this tank and it has since been a week. I can see big bubbles not from the plants but I supposed it is from the soil substrate rising to the surface. The water turns abit brown, there is no sign of growth from the tennelus and moss. By taking a closer look at the tank, you will notice a "smoke-like" tingy in the water:frusty:. Three snails were transferred into this tank and they are still surviving. Water tested to contain no NO2 and NO3. I have not change the water since it was set up. What is wrong? and how should I proceed from here? Please kindly advise.
> 
> ...


Ah, your picture is better than a 1,000 words. I see mainly one plant species. You need many more.

Then, there's a huge piece of driftwood covering the soil. The driftwood is smothering soil bacteria making the substrate anaerobic-- and toxic.

My advice: Remove the driftwood (temporarily) and add more plant species.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

dwalstad said:


> Ah, your picture is better than a 1,000 words. I see mainly one plant species. You need many more.
> 
> Then, there's a huge piece of driftwood covering the soil. The driftwood is smothering soil bacteria making the substrate anaerobic-- and toxic.
> 
> My advice: Remove the driftwood (temporarily) and add more plant species.


She is right


----------



## drtechno (Mar 31, 2009)

the brown water tint is from the driftwood that is softening the water, cause an ion exchange like what peat moss dose.

I wouldnt worry about the bubbles, poke the soil with the stick or put a snail in your tank that is designed to turn over the soil , like MTS ( malaysian trmpet snails ) (use caution they will take over unless the tank is stock with a couple of its preditor like a clown botia, or skunk botia)

I would also look into some floating plant (duckweed or frogbit) but that is for esthetics mostly.


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi

Thank you Prbrianpr, Diana and drtechno for the advise. I have acted base on some of your suggestions. The drift wood was removed and more plants were added to the tank. During the planting process, I realised that those tennelus that was planted earlier are 'browning'. Now, I am just going to cross my fingers and wait to see if it turns for the better. Please kindly refer to my latest attachment.

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Dennis: Tank's looking better... some more plants and you should be good to go. Do you have any floating plants? That'd be ideal too. As for E. tenellus, I've had bad experiences with it in an NPT. Now, that being said, I don't know if it's because they're not suited for it or if it's b/c of my ridiculously hard water....

-ricardo


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Ricardo

Thanks for the advise, will try to get more plants into the tank. Meantime, I am waiting for my sis in law to pass me some water lettuce from her school. If tenellus is not the way to go, what is your recommendation then for a foreground plant that will thrive in a NPT?

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for new pic. What an improvement! More plant species and removing the driftwood.... Adding Water Lettuce down the road sounds like another good move.

I wouldn't give up on the _E. tenellus_. I have hardwater, and its doing great. Leaf browning could be the plant adjusting to new conditions. Sometimes they just have to generate new leaves for the new lighting and water conditions.

Keep us posted. Looking good!


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Diana

Very relief to here that from you. Guess that I got to stand by my tenellus and hope for the better. Another area of concern that still bothers me is that my soil continue to release a lot of bubbles(gas) to the water surface. The water is turning brownish again after the water changed. I will change the water again this weekend. Still keeping my finger crossed.

Will continue to keep you all posted on the progress.

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Don't worry about the gas bubbles. It is just excess CO2 that bacteria produce as they digest the soil's organic matter. Only if bubbles stink (signifying hydrogen sulfide) would I be concerned. 

The first 2-3 months are always a little tricky to get through.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

dwalstad said:


> Don't worry about the gas bubbles. It is just excess CO2 that bacteria produce as they digest the soil's organic matter. Only if bubbles stink (signifying hydrogen sulfide) would I be concerned.
> 
> The first 2-3 months are always a little tricky to get through.


wow I dont know that, i think that all the bubbles are Hidrogen sulfide, yeah my ntp have a lot of bubbles too and does not stink. That is a good thing righ? free CO2 for plants. The E.tellus is a hardy plant, give more time


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Diana

Thank you for enlightening us in those area and all the help rendered. I am actually using the John Arthur Bower Topsoil as I could not get the Earthgro Topsoil down here in Singapore. Hope that the soil I purchased is suitable. Hopefully all will turn out to be fine as I will be replicating what I have done for my 125G tank when I move to a new residence in about a month time.

I will continue to post the update on my tank in a few weeks time. Thanks again to all who have helped me.

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

prBrianpr said:


> wow I dont know that, i think that all the bubbles are Hydrogen sulfide, yeah my ntp have a lot of bubbles too and does not stink. That is a good thing right? free CO2 for plants.


Yes! Its free CO2 for plants.


----------

